
Developing and Deploying ASP.NET MVC Applications On Ubuntu with Mono & nginx - nikolaplejic
http://nikola.plejic.com/blog/asp-net-mvc-on-ubuntu-linux-mono-nginx-mysql/
======
jasonkester
I'd love to be able to deploy ASP.NET stuff on Ubuntu using Mono, but this
article doesn't inspire much confidence. Why is it that something that appears
to be the #1 desired use case for Mono takes so many steps to configure? The
author is clearly very into this stuff and his writeup makes it sound like he
just barely managed to pull it off.

If I was on the Mono team, I'd make it a priority to put together a simple
one-step way to get your server up and running to the point where you could
xcopy an existing ASP.NET project across and expect it to run.

~~~
nikolaplejic
Thanks for the comment.

I may have done Mono some injustice - it's actually not _that_ hard. The
toughest part is installing the latest Mono stable, and that's more of an
issue with Ubuntu than with Mono. If you choose another distribution (SuSE and
Arch come to mind), you could probably make your life a lot easier as they
have more recent versions in their repos.

If you can stay away from the bleeding edge and don't have to install the
latest version _yesterday_ , the Badgerports repo solves the first part of the
article for you, and you're left with configuring nginx and XSP's FastCGI
server which is more-or-less equivalent to any other FastCGI setup with nginx.

I do think it could be easier than it is, but it seems to have more to do with
the Ubuntu/Mono relationship than anything else.

